# Hi from a wintery Russia



## Deena (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi, I'm an Australian currently living in Russia.
I love to knit and the wintery Siberian lands are an encouragement to get knitting again. I haven't made anything for a while as I have been residing in climates too hot to knit in, so its fun to be back to winter again.

I found a local wool shop, the supply is definitely limited here so I will be online buying very soon I suspect, and I have bought enough yarn to make a blanket. I have the urge to make a sampler blanket so I bought a burgundy, musk pink, and cream selection just to get the needles clicking again.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello and welcome from South Africa


----------



## hempshall (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome. Looking forward to reading about your new home.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome from Iowa in USA. This is a good place to get any questions answered and to learn something new.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome from Florida. That's quite a change.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome from Wales. Like the sound of those colours for the blanket


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Greetings from a very wet UK !


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

hi, and welcome from Mi, in North America


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi from a very soggy west country UK . Love the sound of your colours.


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, hello! And, how did you wind up in Russia from Australia??


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Good morning from New Jersey, USA. I noticed yesterday while watching the men's snowboarding that a lady was standing at the starting gate knitting a square object.. I thought it was great and in the cold and snow.


Deena said:


> Hi, I'm an Australian currently living in Russia.
> I love to knit and the wintery Siberian lands are an encouragement to get knitting again. I haven't made anything for a while as I have been residing in climates too hot to knit in, so its fun to be back to winter again.
> 
> I found a local wool shop, the supply is definitely limited here so I will be online buying very soon I suspect, and I have bought enough yarn to make a blanket. I have the urge to make a sampler blanket so I bought a burgundy, musk pink, and cream selection just to get the needles clicking again.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Deena said:


> Hi, I'm an Australian currently living in Russia.
> I love to knit and the wintery Siberian lands are an encouragement to get knitting again. I haven't made anything for a while as I have been residing in climates too hot to knit in, so its fun to be back to winter again.
> 
> I found a local wool shop, the supply is definitely limited here so I will be online buying very soon I suspect, and I have bought enough yarn to make a blanket. I have the urge to make a sampler blanket so I bought a burgundy, musk pink, and cream selection just to get the needles clicking again.


Hello from Manchester England!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

G'day and welcome from Sydney NSW.


----------



## Deena (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you for all the welcomes! I'm excited to find this wee spot. It can be a challenge to have a chat when you don't speak the local language, and to have a chat about fun things like knitting is even more of a challenge.

I found a Youtube clip (quite by accident) on Portuguese knitting and I am planing on attempting this technique for my blanket. It looks like fun, and while I am sure it will be an interesting challenge initially I am looking forward to seeing how it turns out. From what I have read it creates a fabulously even tension .... I will post some pictures once I have some pieces made.


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello, from wintery Southern Ontario,Canada.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi from South Australia. 41C here tomorrow!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Welcome from Alabama! Stay warm.


----------



## Deena (Feb 10, 2014)

LOL! I feel for all the Brit's - the rain has been awful, I keep up to date with the world via BBC news and its been full of the dreadful weather!

How did I get to Russia? It's all a part of my semi-retirement plan . I decided it was time to re-explore the world before I got too old to do it. I sold my house, stored the treasures (such as they are) and launched into teaching English as a second language as a way to be able to live in some interesting places and have a chance to explore and work fewer hours in order to do the things I like to do. So far I have spent a few year in South Korea, a year in Vietnam, and 6 months in Thailand. I didn't like Thailand so moved on as soon as I could. 

Coming to Russia has been on my Bucket List since I was a little girl. I grew up in the UK, in Surrey, and the BBC launched the War and Peace series and the desire was born. It's taken me 30 plus years but I have finally made it here.


----------



## Deena (Feb 10, 2014)

LOL! Its currently -29 here!


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

And Hi from New Zealand, where in the North Island we are experiencing the onset of another drought..
I just love all the weather reports!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome from me in the UK-- you'll need to get your pins clicking on some nice warm things.I don't think we have another person on here from Russia, I love the colours you chose for your blanket, any time you want a chat we'll be here :thumbup:


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Deena the blanket colors sound lovely as does the creative way you've found to live your dream. Russia must be a beautiful country as we are seeing some stunning scenery on TV during the Olympic coverage. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pa. Your colors sounds very pretty


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Welcome from Canada.


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome from New Jersey where it snowed again last night. I's cold here also and the sun would be a welcome sight. My sister travels the word like you do. I'm more of a homebody, by choice. You will love it here.


----------



## Stitcher27 (Sep 17, 2013)

We have just had our hottest spell for 30 years 30 cel at night @ 41 in the day .to hot for me .


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Toronto/Canada


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

HI and Welcome from Sunny Florida....


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome from Virginia, USA. It is quite chilly here as well, but I bet no where near as cold as it is over there in Russia; I've heard winters there are harsh! Stay warm


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow.... from a hot climate to Siberia? You have an interesting life! This is a wonderful place to just chat or get help if you need it... a very friendly group. The colors you picked sound like they will be very pretty together, so let us know how it's going. Oh, welcome from chilly Tennessee... but nothing like Siberia!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome from Tennessee in the USA!!


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan, USA! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome from the USA...hope you enjoy it here...


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

hi


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin USA


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome from Virginia!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Brrrr, where you are is cold!

Welcome from Washington!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome from another Aussie, enjoy your stay in Russia


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome from wintery upstate New York.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi from SE Wisconsin


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pennsylvania


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello and welcome from northwest New Jersey!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Yorkshire UK.


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Howdy from Texas. I saw the spot on Siberia and enjoyed learning about it. Stay warm and knit on.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and warm Arizona (USA).


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome from far northern Florida, USA.

Hazel


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome fro a sunny South wales,Could be wet and windy tomorrow.


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Welcome Deena from Oklahoma City, Oklahoma USA. Always wanted to travel but never had the opportunity. I am thinking about trying the different ways to knit, but a little timid. Again, welcome and hope to see your work.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you are warm and comfortable. We lived in Russia for 10 years and were enchanted with the people there. Now we are home and really miss being with our Russian friends. If you want to learn the language I recommend Rosetta Stone and the help of a local teacher. Good luck!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome from Michigan, USA. The colors sound very pretty and you will have to show it when you're done.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> So interesting to hear you are living in Siberia. Please post about your experiences, and pictures of the area, if possible.


Hi.Looking forward to reading your posts. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ithereaseg (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome from Oklahoma. Glad you are here


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

welcome from florida!! don't forget to post pictures of your finished project!!! stay warm!!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome from Oxfordshire


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Welcome om Washington State, USA


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Calgary, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## ithereaseg (Mar 6, 2012)

:lol: hello. Glad to know you. It's cold
Here in Oklahoma USA but nothing
Compared to Siberia I would like to
Visit with you via online. I like to write.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Welcome. Are you near where the Olympics are being held? Can't imagine living in Russia. I guess all those movies about the "evil Russians and communism", would have me scared.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

welcome from Calgary, Alberta, Canada. Love your color choices, exactly what I would buy! Enjoy your time in Russia.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

We are looking forward to seeing a picture of your blanket.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello and welcome from the great state of Texas, USA. Please post pictures of your work. I love your color selections.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Deena said:


> Hi, I'm an Australian currently living in Russia.
> I love to knit and the wintery Siberian lands are an encouragement to get knitting again. I haven't made anything for a while as I have been residing in climates too hot to knit in, so its fun to be back to winter again.
> 
> I found a local wool shop, the supply is definitely limited here so I will be online buying very soon I suspect, and I have bought enough yarn to make a blanket. I have the urge to make a sampler blanket so I bought a burgundy, musk pink, and cream selection just to get the needles clicking again.


Hello Deena, I am a Deena, too  
How exciting for you to be in Russia!


----------



## Jes61 (May 17, 2012)

Welcome from South Carolina. We are having a lot of snow today and it is supposed to get icy tonight. I have been to Austrailia and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello from Vermont,USA
Had a broken right wrist that was casted.Tried to knit,couldn't really manage.For curiosity, I tried the Portugese.You are right .It is very even.Found it so easy to pearl.Didn t do we'll with the knitting part.Perhaps you will be more successful.Let me know


----------



## fran the florist (Sep 3, 2012)

Welcome from the North of England!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Deena said:


> Hi, I'm an Australian currently living in Russia.
> I love to knit and the wintery Siberian lands are an encouragement to get knitting again. I haven't made anything for a while as I have been residing in climates too hot to knit in, so its fun to be back to winter again.
> 
> I found a local wool shop, the supply is definitely limited here so I will be online buying very soon I suspect, and I have bought enough yarn to make a blanket. I have the urge to make a sampler blanket so I bought a burgundy, musk pink, and cream selection just to get the needles clicking again.


Sounds like a gorgeous color combination.


----------



## lmccarron (May 31, 2013)

Good luck and happy knitting from Canada


----------



## lmccarron (May 31, 2013)

Good luck and happy knitting from Canada


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Hi & welcome from Nova Scotia Canada , you will love it here !


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

hi and welcome from Canada


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome & looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Amma B (Sep 30, 2013)

welcome from brrrrrr Illinois!


----------



## loravaughn (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome from Arkansas, USA!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Deena said:


> LOL! I feel for all the Brit's - the rain has been awful, I keep up to date with the world via BBC news and its been full of the dreadful weather!
> 
> How did I get to Russia? It's all a part of my semi-retirement plan . I decided it was time to re-explore the world before I got too old to do it. I sold my house, stored the treasures (such as they are) and launched into teaching English as a second language as a way to be able to live in some interesting places and have a chance to explore and work fewer hours in order to do the things I like to do. So far I have spent a few year in South Korea, a year in Vietnam, and 6 months in Thailand. I didn't like Thailand so moved on as soon as I could.
> 
> Coming to Russia has been on my Bucket List since I was a little girl. I grew up in the UK, in Surrey, and the BBC launched the War and Peace series and the desire was born. It's taken me 30 plus years but I have finally made it here.


That is certainly an interesting plan. Seems well-conceived.


----------



## lmccarron (May 31, 2013)

Good for u. I am retiring in 10 days and plan to do some travelling while I can. Places like London, Scotland and Ireland. Ukraine was another destination since I'm of Ukrainian descent but that one has been put on hold for abit. Too much turmoil there right now. Looking forward to my travels with my husband. Like they say do it while u can!


----------



## Abbertonia (Jun 3, 2013)

Phaedra96 said:


> Well, hello! And, how did you wind up in Russia from Australia??


I'd like to ask the same question. Sounds rather nice to be cold for a change. Melbourne ha been so hot for the last month or so with plenty more to come. There are many times that I wished to be where you are. Welcome to Knitting Paradise I am sure you will enjoy this forum.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Curious..how cold was it there today? We were in the teens today.right now,11pm it is 5 below.


----------



## vickilmckenna (Feb 6, 2014)

Welcome from the sunny Arizona desert.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, in the US. We are all enjoying the Olympics. Is everyone there excited too? I was trying to crochet something the last two nights so I haven't looked up too much. But it is one and I am listening.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello,


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome from Southern Indiana. Sure glad you enjoy winter - I don't!  You will enjoy this website.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome from PA (USA) This has been such a cold winter here in PA I thought we were in Siberia. I think you will love knitting paradise. There are so many friendly and helpful knitters here. Welcome  hugs Kim


----------



## Deena (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you for the lovely message  I'm knitting up a storm here and so hoping to have some pictures to post soon. I love reading all the posts and seeing some of the fabulous creations of the clever people that have found their way to this fun site.


----------



## bcapiak (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Deena,
Has your weather changed at all? is it seasonal?Just realizd you said it was 29 below...I do believe we in Vermont are past that!,,


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

hi and welcome from Nova Scotia Canada, pleased you found this site... enjoy !!


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Looking at my watched tics and saw yours..wondering how you are doing? Is your weather better. We are Gina
Ly getting spring


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## Deena (Feb 10, 2014)

Spring has arrived in Yuzhno Sakhalinsk and the weather is warming up nicely. The snow has vanished and the grass reappeared. The spring flowers are very pretty and summer is on its way. 

I finished my blanket and I'm currently working on little projects for my wee dog. I have planned the next blanket and I think I'll start it very soon, but for now I am making the most of the fine weather and exploring my current home


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Glad your weather is better. Ours has been crazy.
Only daffodils,crocus and tulips up.I did see the lilacs blooming today.
Had to put the heat on yesterday.Very damp
How did your blanket turn out?Are you enjoying your stay?
Have a great spring!,


----------

